# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRYING NOT TO BREAK IT!!



## glass man (Nov 22, 2009)

RHONA: HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY!!! YOU ARE A WONDERFUL LADY!![&:]  JAMIE


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 22, 2009)

Hear! Hear! Happy Birthday to Queen of milks!!!


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 22, 2009)

hope you have a great day!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rhona! Hope you get out and find a few bottles...I used to enjoy reading about your finds... []                            Joe


----------



## ajohn (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes,Happy Birthday Rhona!


----------



## woody (Nov 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Rhona!!!![]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rhona!!!

 I hope all your birthday wishes come true! []


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2009)

hey rohna happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2009)

Best wishes, Rhona!! You are loved by many here!! -Charlie


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks for all the great birthday wishes.  it's nice to know that even tho i havn't posted alot lately i am still thought of[].   i still read all the post every day. so i'm still here.  just don't have a dump to dig at this time[].  thanks again,   rhona


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Rhona! 

 I've been doing some digging, but my camera has been giving issues, so I haven't been posting much. I think it's actually a corrupted SD card. Gotta go buy a new one. 

 Hope it was a good birthday for you!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rhona.  Keep diggin' it up in Balmor Hon!  []


----------



## capsoda (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rhona. Hope you find the El Diablo of dumps.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy B-day, Rhona!!!

 I've been away for a while myself... Hope the bottle fairy left you a little sumpthin'...

 Ron


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 24, 2009)

How does it feel being 21? Many birthday wishes to come true for you in years to come. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Rhona!


----------

